# Transponder.tv



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

I have been using transponder.tv for a long time but now they want paying. Paying is OK by me but I don't understand the pricing bit.

They offer Bronze at pounds 78 per month
Silver at pounds 102 per month
Gold at 126 pounds per month

Then it offers annual subscription at 52 pounds per year.

Now, is the annual subscription in addition to or instead of the Bronze, Silver or Gold options?

If it is instead of why would people be paying the monthly subscription at much higher prices?

Does anyone know? Thank you.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I pay 6.50 a month for Bronze and it works perfectly and records.


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

tvmucho.com just as good if not better and only 48 euros a year!


----------

